# Corid Questions...



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Questions in *Bold* for your viewing pleasure. :greengrin:

I'm very confused on the subject of Corid. I know what its for, Coccidia Prevention, *but can it also be used as a Treatment?*

*Also, is it an everyday, once a week, once a month thing?*
That is for you guys who put in the water.
*How much do you put in the water depending on gallons?*

*Is it safe to drink milk from goats who have had it?*

For those of you who give it orally, *do you dilute with water or give it straight?*
I'm sure there is a dosage on the jug, but I thought I would get your input on *how much to give goats per weight.*

Any other suggestions that include *other products* are welcome!

Thanks guys! :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes it can be a treatment but not always effective

dosage is not diluted in water (though after getting the correct dosage I sometimes mix in something sweet to help it go down easier and make my dosing much less stressful on me and the goats). 

Dosage is 1cc per 4lbs for 5 days.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

When I had an outbreak here last Feb. my vet prescibed 3cc per 10lbs for 10 days. He said that they have seen less recurrence with this treatment. I guess each vet has their own way of doing things. I know this worked great for me, cleared it up quick and no one has had issues since. Best I can say is talk to you vet and find out what works best in your area.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah higher and higher dosages are needed as the cocci become more and more resistant


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

Is this just for kids are do you do your whole herd?
How young can you give the Corid or other products?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats just the goat dosage in general - kids and adults

you can give corid as early as needed same with other cocci meds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use corid diluted ...with great success ... as vet instructions...my preference is not to use it undiluted.... but... it is a breeders choice on how they want to dose it... :wink: 

If you are wanting to use it diluted...here is what works for me...

Mix 6 tablespoons corid to 16 oz water....
you can make a smaller batch by cutting it in half....


then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you both for your answers!

Pam, why do you dilute it? Curious question.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sure I will explain.... :thumb: I trust my vet...whole heartedly and when he wrote on the bottle in big letters "Do not use unless diluted" I said OK.... and that method has worked for me for years now.... if it aint broke don't fix it.... now I am learning here ....Can be given either way.... but for now ...I prefer diluted :wink:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you Pam and sorry I didn't see your answer! I'm sure the corid lasts long diluted too. I'll have to see what my vet says about it as well, maybe diluting it isn't effective here do to our hot/wet weather we have.

Another question, is it advisable to do treat the whole herd EVERY spring?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

yes it can be a treatment but not always effective


Is there a better choice?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may be due to your weather conditions... I don't know...some areas get resistant to meds....what works for one herd... may not work for another ....I am having good luck with it this way ...so I stick with it.... :wink: 

I wouldn't treat all each year........
Only when they develop it....as they may become resistant to the med.... if and when they may indeed need it...

If you want to run fecals each year... that would let you know... how they are doing.... :thumb:


----------



## pooksgoats (Jun 26, 2017)

can you give thiamine along with corid to a goat kid?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you give thiamine, then you basically deactivate the Corid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is a very old thread but I will answer.
No, do not give thiamine or fortified vit B complex with corid.
Corid kills the thiamine in the cocci, not the goat. 
If you feel you have to give thiamine or fortified vit B complex, than it can be done 1 day after last day of treatment.


----------

